

Gigster Does the Dev Dirty Work to Turn Your Idea into an App - allenleein
http://techcrunch.com/2015/07/22/uber-for-developers/?ncid=rss#.nnywn4:J0ir

======
innovationpunks
To me this seems like a great product at the right time. Looking forward to
trying out the service. Given that the price range can vary so much on any
particular project, how do they figure out the cost? That's one of the biggest
areas of confusion for me.

